

Push It - Pure CSS Push Buttons - adrianrodriguez
https://github.com/adrianrodriguez/push_it

======
CJefferson
I don't really get it.. In the demo:

* The font is almost unreadable. * The buttons don't seem to move/click, which has confused me in the past on a slow connection.

~~~
talmand
The demo is just an image, he explains further down that he doesn't have a
spot to host the demo. The font is easily replaced.

It's just a simple button that clicks down a bit when pushed. It's designed
nicely enough with just CSS but I would still prefer using images until CSS3
is more common. There's a simple enough solution to do the same thing using a
sprite sheet and CSS2.

It only interacts with the click event and needs to be expanded to include
hover as well.

This seems more like an example of how to create the buttons as opposed to a
drop-in solution. You would have to edit the css quite a bit to get it to work
with your design unless you happen to like the button design offered.

~~~
innes
The heading above the images is somewhat misleading:

"Check out what these pushovers look like: Demo"

------
aaronblohowiak
Not to be confused with my project on github with a hundred followers that
offers browser-based pubsub <http://github.com/aaronblohowiak/Push-It>

~~~
PetrolMan
Are you legitimately trying to clear up any confusion? I am perhaps just being
cynical but it did not read that way to me...

~~~
aaronblohowiak
How would you word it to come across as being more helpful?

I want to disambiguate in case people google "push it" or have read me talking
about it here or on twitter. I do not want people to hear about my Push-It and
think that it is this project. While progress in features and popularity have
been slow, I've been working on Push-It since march of last year and would
like to maintain a clear distinction around an open-source project with that
name. If you're not vigilant with _any_ brand, you risk dilution and
confusion.

While it is a little rude to name your project the same as another currently-
active project, I did not think my original post stated or implied anything of
that nature.

~~~
PetrolMan
I'm honestly not certain. I absolutely understand where you are coming from
and why you included the information you did but when I first read "my
project... with 100 followers" it struck me wrong.

I guess it's one of those situations where the projects are so different that
having to throw in some mark of delineation seems unnecessary and more like a
plug...

------
dmerfield
Even if the author fixed the line-height, type choice, text-shadow, background
gradient, border-color and box-shadow, the resulting button would still have
been done many thousands of times before.

~~~
adrianrodriguez
That's true, this has been done a thousand times, but I wanted to see how well
I can do it and improve it in any way possible. Thanks for at least checking
it out. :)

